# Aion vs. Final Fantasy XIV online



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Hallo ihrs.

Nachdem ich die lächerlichste Addon-Ankündigung der Welt Seitens Blizzard gelesen habe, hab ich mich als Pre-BC Spielerin nach 5 Jahren dazu entschlossen meinen WoW-Account mit dem nächsten Addon zu kündigen.

Einige Gildenfreunde sowie auch mein RL-Freund, gehen den gleichen Weg - aus diesem Grunde sind wir jetzt schwer am Überlegen wo es uns RPG-Freunde wohl hinziehen könnte. Und diese Frage führt mich eigentlich ins Aion-Forum.

Blizzard hat mit dem neuen Addon dem hier diskutierten Spiel Aion wohl die Tore zum größten MMORPG der Welt geöffnet. Zahlreiche werden aufhören oder umsteigen und es gibt nach dieser Ankündigung keinen Weg mehr zurück in die Warcraft.
LotR-Online hat mich noch nie fasziniert, weil ich die Umsetzung nicht gut finde.
Warhammer online fand ich sowohl grafisch, als auch vom Gameplay her schlecht.
Hellgate London muss man schätzomativ gar nicht erst ansprechen.
Sacred 2 hat mir wieder zu viele Bugs - und ist auch von der Kameraführung nicht das was ich suche.
Unser Schwerpunkt liegt auf PvE.
__

Also gibt es genau 2  Möglichkeiten:

1) Aion
oder
2) Final Fantasy XIV, welches für Mitte 2010 angekündigt wurde. Anhand der Videoclips und Screenshots sieht es mal richtig toll aus.
__

Jetzt will ich von euch wissen - was würdet ihr Leuten wie uns raten?
Final Fantasy XIV konnte man auf der Gamescom antesten hab ich gehört.. hat es jemand versucht und kann genaueres dazu erzählen?

Weiß man eigentlich schon wieviel Aion monatlich kosten wird? (:


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Aion wird sich im Rahmen von etwa 13 € pro Monat bewegen....so die offiziele Aussage....

über FF kann ich nicht viel sagen aber da es ja nun erst 2010 frühestens erscheint..nutzt doch die open beta und schaut euch aion einfach ma an?


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> über FF kann ich nicht viel sagen aber da es ja nun erst 2010 frühestens erscheint..nutzt doch die open beta und schaut euch aion einfach ma an?



Naja FF konnte man wie gesagt auf der Gamescom ja schon anspielen (:
Is zwar noch in der absoluten Rohfassung, aber son kleiner Eindruck könnte ja schon da sein.

Das Problem mit dem "antesten" ist natürlich das einfachste und beste - aber man darf nicht übersehen dass es auch gewisse Kosten mit sich zieht.. was macht Aion zum Umsteigerspiel? Die Grafik is gut und die Völker sind toll - aber was is in Aion für dich das "gewisse Etwas"? (:


----------



## Euchale (24. August 2009)

Ich würde dir Empfehlen FF XIV zu nehmen, da Aion nicht PvE oder PvP ist sonder PvPvE, du wirst also eine Menge PvP machen. An einen großteil des PvE-contents kommst du z.b. nur wenn die Burgen eingenommen wurden, da sich unter diesen Burgen die meisten Dungeons befinden. Von FF XIV hab ich jetzt noch nicht soviel gesehen/gehört, aber wenn es so ähnlich ist wie FFXI dann sollte es da keine Probleme mit dem PvE-content haben.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Naja kann ich so definitiv nicht unterschreiben.

Du kommst mit ausnahme von 2-3 inis in alle Instanzen für PVE ohne am PvP teilnehmen zu müssen.Natürlich sollte man ein wenig PvP affin sein.....denn sonst verliert man glaub ich auf lange Sicht die Lust am Spiel.

Für mich ist es einfach nach langem warten wieder ein "fertiges" MMO mit allen Komponenten die in gutes MMO braucht plus ein paar Schmankerln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Rohfassung FFXIV

Die Grafik ist schon teilweise gut ausgearbeitet. Ich glaub rein grafisch wird es ein Spiel der Oberliga.

Ob die Handlung passt is natürlich ne andere Frage..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Naja an beispielen wie AoC können wir sehen das Grafik nicht alles ist....sofern die Spielmechanik scheisse ist...


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Naja das mit dem PvPvE is ja wahrscheinlich gleich wie in WoW - WotLk.
Da musste deine Fraktion die Tausendwinterfestung erkämpfen - war sie im Besitz der eigenen Fraktion konnte man die Instanz darin betreten. Das macht eh recht gut Spaß..
__

Kann mir noch jemand ein paar kleine Infos geben? :/

1) Weiß man schon ob es Life-Abos geben wird?
2) Kommen Zwischenpatchs wie bei WoW raus? Bzw weiß man dabei schon wie oft?
3) Wie wann wo gibts Wartungsarbeiten? (: Ist das wie bei WoW 1x wöchentlich?
4) Wurde in der Beta schon ein Deutscher Patch eingefügt? Oder ist der Großteil der Dinge noch in kultigem Englisch, welches wie in WoW nach nem Jahr plötzlich eingedeutscht wird?

5) Welche Systemvoraussetzungen hat das Spiel, dass es flüssig läuft? (:


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist schon teilweise gut ausgearbeitet. Ich glaub rein grafisch wird es ein Spiel der Oberliga.



Das hat nur nichts zu sagen. Vom graphischen her müssten wir alle Age of Conan spielen.

Und Spiele zu vergleichen von denen zumindest eines kein Mensch angespielt hat ist irgendwie sinnfrei.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja an beispielen wie AoC können wir sehen das Grafik nicht alles ist....sofern die Spielmechanik scheisse ist...



Jau alles Schrott in letzter Zeit :-/
Auf Diablo 3 freu ich mich seit 6 Jahren.
Aber mittlerweile hab ich all meine Hoffnungen in Blizzard verloren.. ich glaub es wird wieder ein Schuss in den Ofen..


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das hat nur nichts zu sagen. Vom graphischen her müssten wir alle Age of Conan spielen.



Bei Squaresoft/Squareenix mach ich mir keine Sorgen dass die Story nicht passt ;}
Von der Storyline und dem Kampfsystem her haben die weder bei FF noch bei Kingdom Hearts je einen Fehlgriff gezeigt.



> Und Spiele zu vergleichen von denen zumindest eines kein Mensch angespielt hat ist irgendwie sinnfrei.



Wie gesagt - FF XIV konnte man bereits anspielen (:
Ich hoffte hier jemanden zu treffen der evtl zu beiden was sagen könnte.


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2009)

Naja - ohne direkt auf FF eingehen zu wollen: Aion ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr schoenes Uebergangsspiel. Es kommt jetzt (!) raus und wird einen zumindest ein paar Monate lang beschaeftigen koennen. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass das Endgame gelungen ist, sicher auch laenger. Falls nicht - naechstes Jahr stehen auf jeden Fall ein paar interessante Titel auf der Warteliste.

Und Kosten? Auch nicht mehr als fuer jedes normale Offlinespiel + das monatliche Abo fuer die Zeit wo man wirklich spielt. Also nix unueberschaubares.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

So..dann versuche ich ma die Fragen soweit ich es weiss zu beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) Weiß man schon ob es Life-Abos geben wird? 
Ich habe gelesen das es ein Lifetime Abo geben soll...konnte aber noch nix offizielles dazu finden...

2) Kommen Zwischenpatchs wie bei WoW raus? Bzw weiß man dabei schon wie oft?
Es kommen definitiv Patches...man hatte jetzt beispielsweise in der Beta 1.0 aber bei release bzw auch schon in der open beta spielen wir 1.5 was inhaltich etwa mit dem damaligen WoW patch vergleichbar ist wo der Tempel von Hakar kam (weiss der geier wie der depparte gott hiess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

3) Wie wann wo gibts Wartungsarbeiten? (: Ist das wie bei WoW 1x wöchentlich?
Mir zumindest nix bekannt..aber denke doch das es ab und an wartungszeiten geben wird...

4) Wurde in der Beta schon ein Deutscher Patch eingefügt? Oder ist der Großteil der Dinge noch in kultigem Englisch, welches wie in WoW nach nem Jahr plötzlich eingedeutscht wird?
In der closed war noch alles auf englisch...jedoch auch die sprachsamples.....bei release soll aber alles auf deutsch sein....*grml*

5) Welche Systemvoraussetzungen hat das Spiel, dass es flüssig läuft? (: 
Also was die Ressourcen angeht ist Aion echt gnädige solange du nicht bei 1k+ Leuten im Abyss rumhüpfst....wenn de das machst brauchste logischer weise bissi mehr leistung aber sonst reicht nen rechner auf dem WOTLK flüssig lief völlig aus


----------



## Freewalker (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem PvPvE is ja wahrscheinlich gleich wie in WoW - WotLk.
> Da musste deine Fraktion die Tausendwinterfestung erkämpfen - war sie im Besitz der eigenen Fraktion konnte man die Instanz darin betreten. Das macht eh recht gut Spaß..
> __
> 
> ...



1.  Nein diese soll es nicht geben. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
2.  In Japan,China und nicht sonst wo gab es bereits zwischenpatches. Der größte war wohl 1.5 . Mit diesem starten auch die Europäischen Server.
3.  Kann ich nicht sagen. Wüsst ich aber auch gern^^
4.  Die Open Beta soll mit Patch 1.5 online gehen. Allerdings denke ich das es noch Multiserver sind und deshalb auf Englisch laufen. Sobald dann zum release die deutschen Server online gehen wird das spiel auch in deutsch sein. Also Npc-Dialoge, Intros und Tutorialvideos. Vorraussetzung natürlich das du den deutschen Clienten gedownloadet hast.


grml zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxunce (24. August 2009)

Jo ich war selber auch reiner PVEler in WoW, da dort das Balancing total für nen A.... war. Bin jetzt aber auf Aion umgestiegen und kann dir sagen das Balancing dort weckt schnell den reiz etwas im PVP ereichen zu wollen. Den Abyss hab ich leider nur mal ne Stunde aufem China Server ausprobiert, da is jedes BG und auch jede OpenPVP aktion dagegen ein Witz was da an Action, Hektik (hab grad kA wie mans schreibt^^) und Taktik abgeht.  Bin Chinese von dem her konnte ich mich auch einigermassen mündlich verständigen. 
Da natürlich diverse Raids in den Festungen im Abyss abspielen, brauchts es einiges mehr an vorbereitung um erfolgreich zu sein. Da du natürlich zuerst die Festung erobern müsstest, was immer wieder der Fall sein wird, und dann gleich danach noch nen Raid hast. Ist natürlich der Zeit aufwand nicht vergleichbar mit 3 stunden Naxx. Da kannste gut auch mal nen ganzen sonntag vom 11.00-23.00 vor der Kiste sitzen und an "einem" Raid teilnehmen. 
Was für mich den Reiz am spiel noch gesteigert hat. Falls du mal War of Empire im Ragnarök gespielt hast, ist vergleichbar damit.

Das neu FF wird sehr ähnlich an FFXI sein. Der schwerpunkt der Entwickler lag auf dem Balancing da das wirklich schlecht war. Am eigentlich spiel wird sich dann aber nicht mehr viel verändern und im Grunde ein Generalüberholtes FFXI sein.
Das ist so das was ich drüber gehört habe, angespielt an der GC hab ichs leider nicht (wusste auch nicht wo^^).

Ich empfehle dir sehr einfach mal die Open Beta von Aion auszuprobieren, da für mich sie sehr viel richtig gemacht haben was ich in WoW mit der Zeit immer wie mehr vermisst habe.
Aber am besten kann das sowieso nur jeder für sich entscheiden.

MfG Lux


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 - erstmal vielen Dank an dich für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit der "Zwischenlösung" klingt ja mal gar nicht so schlecht (: Besonders freut es mich dass es von den Systemvoraussetzungen etwa mit WotLk gleich kommt.. ich habs mir höher vorgestellt, weil die Grafik in WoW ja mal wirklich fürn Eimer war.

Hoffentlich trifft die Verdeutschung nicht so kritisch wie in WoW ._.


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

So meine drei Cents zu Final Fantasy. Ich bin ein absoluter Final Fantasy Fan (was man wohl auch am Avatar sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und habe es auch auf der Gamescom angespielt. Nur soviel, wir können glücklich sein wenn es 2010 rauskommt. Das was sie dort einen vorgesetzt haben war die abolute Rohfassung, praktisch die Alpha der Alpha. Außer den Char durch eine recht sparliche Welt zu bewegen hat nichts funktioniert. Ob ich es nun spielen werde oder nicht wird sich noch zeigen, allerdings mochte ich schon final Fantasy 11 nicht so gerene und da sich Final Fantasy 13 vom spielerischen sehr an das 11er anlegt ist es nun fraglich ob wirklich gut wird.

Von daher freue ich mich schon auf Aion. Allerdings werde ich wohl auch die WoW Erweiterung antesten. Zwar machen sie das Spiel wohl noch einfach und wärmen alten Content wieder auf, allerdings mag ich das WC Universum und werde es darum wohl aus storytechnischen Gründen für einen Monat spielen.


----------



## Squizzel (24. August 2009)

Wenn ihr PvE-Spieler seid, dann kann ich euch noch Star Wars: The Old Republic ans Herz legen. Falls euch das Setup gefällt bekommt ihr ein Spiel in dem alle Dialoge vertont und synchronisiert sind. Jede Entscheidung die den Char trifft beeinflusst den Spielverlauf. Allein weil es schon von Bioware ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es im Story-Sektor wahrscheinlich keine bessere Umsetzung eines MMOs in den nächsten Jahren geben wird.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Also kaufen und mal reinschauen werde ich auch....sollte es vor SW:TOR released werden....wovon ich aus gehen sollte Blizz nochmal Umsatz machen wollen....aber die Vids von SW die man auf der gc sehen konnte waren halt der burner wie ich finde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vielleicht fesselt mich ja auch Aion zu sehr....vorstellen könnte ichs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ob ich es nun spielen werde oder nicht wird sich noch zeigen, allerdings mochte ich schon final Fantasy 11 nicht so gerene und da sich Final Fantasy 13 vom spielerischen sehr an das 11er anlegt ist es nun fraglich ob wirklich gut wird.



Ich war ja unglaublich begeistert von FF 7 und FF 10 (:
Angeblich kommen in FF 14 ja sogar Summoner als "Klasse" infrage - mit Klassenquests auf bestimmten Stufen. Somit kommen wir vielleicht wieder inden Genuss von Shiva, Bahamut, Ifrit, Ixion und Co <3
FF 11 hat sich nicht gut verkauft weil es steuerungstechnisch leider Schrott war ._.
Ich glaube - soweit ich es beurteilen kann - dass sie diesen Fehler kein zweites mal machen.
(btw: Kingdom Hearts III kommt 2010!!!! <333)



> Allerdings werde ich wohl auch die WoW Erweiterung antesten. Zwar machen sie das Spiel wohl noch einfach und wärmen alten Content wieder auf, allerdings mag ich das WC Universum und werde es darum wohl aus storytechnischen Gründen für einen Monat spielen.



Ich hab Pre-BC exzessiv gespielt. Ich hab mit 40 Mann jede Raidinstanz gecleart - bis auf Naxx40, da standen wir vor Kel. Es war eine klasse Zeit und ich geh auch jetzt noch gerne rein.

Aber ich hab keinen Bock drauf dass ich den ganzen Content neu erleben soll. Mit Hordepaladinen. Mit Blutelfen. Mit neuen Spells. Ohne Zaubermacht. Mit übertriebenen Drops. Und plötzlich is Onyxia wieder 20.000x stärker als Illidan und Archimonde zusammen..


----------



## Luxunce (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Allerdings werde ich wohl auch die WoW Erweiterung antesten. Zwar machen sie das Spiel wohl noch einfach und wärmen alten Content wieder auf, allerdings mag ich das WC Universum und werde es darum wohl aus storytechnischen Gründen für einen Monat spielen.


Sry für OT

Als ich das erste mal vom Tauren Pala, Zwergen Shamy und das neue Talentsystem gehört habe, ich lag am Boden vor lachen. Echt ich konnt gar nicht mehr hab extra auf den Kalender gekuckt um zu überprüfen ob es nicht der 1. April ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Worgs sind natürlich auch schon hammer, hab mich damals bei den Blutelfen so genervt das die bei der Horde sind was Storytechnisch gesehn ja nicht möglich wäre. Aber jetzt Worgs bei den Allys das Spiel wird immer wie besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lux


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich hab Pre-BC exzessiv gespielt. Ich hab mit 40 Mann jede Raidinstanz gecleart - bis auf Naxx40, da standen wir vor Kel. Es war eine klasse Zeit und ich geh auch jetzt noch gerne rein.



Du hast nicht rein zufällig auf Ungoro gespielt? War bei meiner Gilde genau das gleich. Wir standen vor Kel und dann kam der PvP Patch vor BC und keiner hatte mehr Lust zu raiden.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Naja gut....aber inhaltlich darfste die Story nemmer ernst nehmen...da sind mir jetzt auch Worgen bei den Allys egal..ich finds aber unfaire das Tauren 2 neue Klassen bekommen und Gnome nur eine...ich will nen Gnom Pala...man man man....wenn ne Kuh Pala werden kann warum dann kein Gnom....ahhh!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber worgen Hexenmeister hat was...so nen arugal verschnitt...aber goblins als spielbare klasse is halt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 500ster Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Joah.. das neue Addon isn einziger Witz.

Nix neues -> nur das Upgrade vom neuen Zeug.
Oldschool kommt wieder weg.
Stufe 85 - dass sich bis Stufe hundert noch mindestens 3 Addons ausgehn.
Die Völkerklassen werden xbeliebig gewürfelt.
Worge mit Steppenrunning? Goblins mit Quads?

Was wetten dass es nen -swuuusch LvL 70 Button gibt?
Und 500% Flugmounts um 10g?


----------



## Luxunce (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich finds aber unfaire das Tauren 2 neue Klassen bekommen und Gnome nur eine...ich will nen Gnom Pala...man man man....wenn ne Kuh Pala werden kann warum dann kein Gnom....ahhh!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als ich im April/Mai aufhörte hab ich meiner Gilde versprochen das ich wieder komme wenn es den Kuh Schurke gibt. 

Stealth und dann den Gnom meuchenln.^^
Seit Classic träum ich schon von dem.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Kommt dann mitm nächsten Addon was dann pünktlich zu The old Republic announced wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Kommt dann mitm nächsten Addon was dann pünktlich zu The old Republic announced wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WoW Addon X Vs. The old Republic? Bioware trieft Blizzard kritisch ---> WoW fällt tot um.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

So in etwa stelle ich mir das vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frei nach dem Skill des BH "Death from Above" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxunce (24. August 2009)

Was mich interessiert ist wie das neue MMO von Blizzard aussehen wird. Es könnte noch ein vielversprechnder Titel werden. Wenn sie sich nicht zu stark am jetzigen WoW orientieren werden.


----------



## Squizzel (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> WoW Addon X Vs. The old Republic? Bioware trieft Blizzard kritisch ---> WoW fällt tot um.



Leider nein, denn der Großteil der MMO-Spielergemeinschaft hat noch nicht die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht weh tut, wenn man ein MMO wechselt. Für Viele ist die Aufgabe ihres Chars wie das Abschneiden eines Armes, ganz egal wie minderfertig das Spiel mittlerweile geworden ist. Den gleichen Effekt hatte ich damals mit meinem ersten UO Char. Ich wollte einfach nicht nach DAOC wechseln. Letztendlich hat mir aber ein Freund das Spiel live in Farbe und bunt so schmackhaft gemacht, dass der gute alte Aganim eine Woche später eingemottet wurde.
Für Viele ist das Abo in einem Spiel noch so eine Art "Ehe bis der Tod sie scheidet". Deshalb reagieren sie wahrscheinlich auch so aggressiv, wenn man sagt, dass die Braut die und die Fehler aufweist und dass die neue Freundin viel hübscher ist und mehr bietet.


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Naja ich bin eine Wechselschlampe, solange mir das Spiel gefällt wird es auch gespielt, danach geht es fröhlich weiter zur nächsten.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

@Vorposter

Von meinem alten Account hab ich mich unter nem halben Genickbruch getrennt.
Meine schöne Trollin.. mein schöner Taure.. ich hätte heulen können.
Kurz darauf war ich froh um die neue RL-Zeit die ich plötzlich gefunden hab.

Neuer Account - ich werd um meine Orcin und meine Taurin trauern.
Ein Charakter ist ein Teil eines Menschen - so krank es klingt. Man designed ihn so dass er "passt". Man spielt mit ihm und verkörpert sich ingame mit diesem. Es ist ein Onlineleben, basierend auf einer einzigen Figur.

Aber ehrlich?
Ich werde in keinem ORPG der Welt, jemals so eine tolle Rasse wie die WoW-Tauren finden - geschweige denn eine so geniale Umsetzung des Druiden..

Aber ich will keinen meiner Chars im neuen Addon sehn. Mit Stufe 85 Ragnaros ein zweites mal in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken, würde mir mehr weh tun, als meinen Charakter zu löschen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Quasi der Heuschreckenschwarm unter den Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (24. August 2009)

Vorweg erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurer Erkenntnis über das kommende WoW-Addon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich würde Euch auf jeden Fall empfehlen, in Aion reinzuschauen. Falls es Euch nicht zusagen sollte, könnt ihr ja immer noch
zu Final Fantasy XIV wechseln. Und was die Grafik angeht, so werdet ihr von Aion begeistert sein. Das Verhältnis zwischen 
Grafikqualität und Systemperformance ist besser als in jedem anderen MMORPG das ich bisher gesehen habe. Es läuft also
auch auf verhältnismäßig schwachen Rechnern mit allen Details flüssig. (wenn man AA nicht einschaltet)

Normalerweise bin ich auch eher PVEler, aber da das intelligente PVP-System in Aion dermaßen interessant gestaltet ist,
wird es dennoch sicherlich Spaß machen. Das Crafting-System bietet u.a. dank der Work-Orders und kritischen Erfolge
beim Herstellen von Gegenständen weit mehr Tiefgang und Herausforderungen als das WoW-Crafting.
Was das Questen angeht, so gibt es meines Wissens mittlerweile über 1500 Quests, und es ist davon auszugehen, daß
künftig noch mehr hinzukommen werden. Dazu kommen noch 14 Instanzen zum raiden. PVP ist jedenfalls nicht zwingend
notwendig. Ich behaupte einfach mal, daß man 80% des Spiels ohne PVP auskommen kann.


zu 1. Nein, zur Zeit gibt es noch keine Lifetime-Abos, aber das kann sich durchaus noch ändern.
zu 2. Es wird sicherlich von Zeit zu Zeit kostenlose Inhalts-Updates geben, wie es auch in allen anderen MMORPGs üblich ist.
        Der letzte 1.5-Patch war z.B. schonmal das erste große Update mit massenhaft neuen Quests, Instanzen und  
        Verbesserungen an der Spielmechanik.
zu 3. Man kann mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, daß es wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten geben wird. Wann die nun genau stattfinden,
        werden wir bald erfahren.
zu 4. Da wir in der Beta noch Version 1.0 gespielt haben, war es noch auf Englisch. Aber zum Release wird es eine komplett
        lokalisierte deutsche Fassung geben (natürlich mit den üblichen kleinen Übersetzungsfehlern, wie wir sie auch aus WoW kannten)

Auf jeden Fall wird Aion das fertigste MMORPG sein das jemals bei uns erschienen ist, da es in Asien ja schon ein knappes Jahr
auf dem Markt ist. Es wird in der EU/USA-Version also kaum noch Kinderkrankheiten geben.


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (24. August 2009)

Ich gehöre mittlerweile auch zu den Wechselschlampen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedes größere MMO wird angetestet. Wir sind nicht mehr auf einem Nischenmarkt wie früher. MMOs sind auch nicht groß im Kommen sondern schon längst da und etabliert. Ich werde jetzt (wahrscheinlich) Aion spiele (müßte es erstmal anspielen und testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). In den nächsten Jahren werde ich aber ST:TOR, GW2 und FFIX antesten. Die Chancen stehen ja nicht all zu schlecht, dass eines der Games mir besser gefallen wird. Zwei Jahre später ist dann das neue Blizzard MMO an der Reihe.

Es wird keinen großen Primus wie WoW mehr geben. Das quallitativ hochwertige Angebot ist mittlerweile einfach zu reichhaltig und die Geschmäcker zu verschieden, als dass sich noch einmal ein einziges MMO durchsetzen wird.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Du hast nicht rein zufällig auf Ungoro gespielt? War bei meiner Gilde genau das gleich. Wir standen vor Kel und dann kam der PvP Patch vor BC und keiner hatte mehr Lust zu raiden.



Warst du auch noch zu zeiten von BC auf ungoro`?


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Du hast nicht rein zufällig auf Ungoro gespielt? War bei meiner Gilde genau das gleich. Wir standen vor Kel und dann kam der PvP Patch vor BC und keiner hatte mehr Lust zu raiden.



Nein, mein Freund und ich waren damals auf Nathrezim(pvp)
Zu BC war ich auf Lothar (pve)
Momentan sind wir auf Blutkessel (pvp)

Same Shit, different Server ^^


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Warst du auch noch zu zeiten von BC auf ungoro`?



Nur solange bis sich Infinity aufgelöst hat. Keine Ahnung ob dir Trinity was sagt, aber nachdem er weg war ging es abwärts.


----------



## Lexxer240 (24. August 2009)

Ähm sagt mir wen ich mich irre..aber ist das Eine also aoin nicht ein mmo  und das andere nen rollenspiel....also ohne kosten im monat ohne inis usw....

wen ja ist der Thread doch sinnlos..könnte dan Warhammer auch vs Battelfield 2 machen ergibt auch kein sinn...besonders wie oben einer über die grafik schreibt...schon klar das es auf der konsole um einiges besser ist als aufn pc..den dort muss es ja füür viele kombatibel sein und nicht nur für die mit den high-end rechnern


----------



## Gallowmere (24. August 2009)

ich finde grade sehr interessant das keiner auch nur was positives zum wow-addon sagt....


----------



## Peter Pansen (24. August 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Ähm sagt mir wen ich mich irre..aber ist das Eine also aoin nicht ein mmo  und das andere nen rollenspiel....also ohne kosten im monat ohne inis usw....
> 
> wen ja ist der Thread doch sinnlos..könnte dan Warhammer auch vs Battelfield 2 machen ergibt auch kein sinn...besonders wie oben einer über die grafik schreibt...schon klar das es auf der konsole um einiges besser ist als aufn pc..den dort muss es ja füür viele kombatibel sein und nicht nur für die mit den high-end rechnern



Final Fantasy 14 soll genauso wie AION ein MMORPG werden. Und ich denke, auch Final Fanatsy 14 wird monatliche Kosten haben, wie bereits in Final Fatasy 11 gesehen.

Achso, und Final Fantasy 14 wird es auch für den PC geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielelicht verwechselst du das Spiel mit Final Fantasy 13, was ja auch Mitte nächsten jahres für die PS3 und XBox rauskommen soll *sabber*


----------



## Hustboy (24. August 2009)

gibt es eigentlich eine englishe oder deutsche open beta ,weil japanisch ihr wisst schon^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Vermutlich weil du hier im Aion Forum bist und hier WoW keinen interessiert?^^


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Gallowmere schrieb:


> ich finde grade sehr interessant das keiner auch nur was positives zum wow-addon sagt....



Du bist erst seit BC dabei oder?
Das dritte Addon is der gesamte Classic-Content in Scheiße.
Nicht sehr verlockend, wenn man den guten alten Content miterlebt hat.
___


btt: Final Fantasy 14 wird wie FF11 monatliche Kosten haben.
Zudem wird es bestimmt "Instanzen" geben - wenn auch wie ich Squaresoft kenne, in anderer Ausführung. Die müssn sich immer abheben. Ergo - MmoRpg (:
___


----------



## Sounds (24. August 2009)

Weil das Addon einer Mikrowellenlasagne ähnelt?


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Ähm sagt mir wen ich mich irre..aber ist das Eine also aoin nicht ein mmo  und das andere nen rollenspiel....also ohne kosten im monat ohne inis usw....


Du irrst Dich.


----------



## Lintflas (24. August 2009)

Gallowmere schrieb:


> ich finde grade sehr interessant das keiner auch nur was positives zum wow-addon sagt....



Sind wir dazu verpflichtet, das WoW-Addon gut zu finden? Nein.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Bei Squaresoft/Squareenix mach ich mir keine Sorgen dass die Story nicht passt ;}
> Von der Storyline und dem Kampfsystem her haben die weder bei FF noch bei Kingdom Hearts je einen Fehlgriff gezeigt.



Mag Geschmackssache sein, aber allein die Steuerung bei FF11 fand ich z.B. unter aller Sau umgesetzt.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Weil das Addon einer Mikrowellenlasagne ähnelt?



Jau so lässt sichs inetwa definieren.

Wobei ich eher dafür wäre dass..

Classic WoW = richtig leckere ofenfrische Lasagne
3tes WoW Addon = die Überreste der selben Lasagne 5 Jahre später (mmmh.. lecker..)


----------



## Powidl (24. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich zocke auch schon Pre Bc, raidaktiv doch erst in BC und ich hatte keine Probleme, ich laufe mit der "WoW-Geschichte" mit.

BTT!
Ich bin auch Kingdomhearts und ein echter FF Fan. Wobei ich FF XI sehr schwach fand, und ich allgemein der Meinung bin das Square-enix sich aus MMOs raushalten sollte. Aber es wäre schon verlockend das neue Online FF mal anzuzockn. Ich persönlich freu mich eher auf das neue FF Crystal Chronicles =D.
Zu Aion kann ich nicht viel sagen, habe nen Betakey gewonnen gehabt für die letzte Phase, aber war zu faul es zu installieren xP.

Fazit: Würd beides einfach mal selber unter die Lupe nehmen, es ist auch gröten Teils Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ferethor (24. August 2009)

Positives zum Add-on? Ich find nur gut, dass man Gilneas betreten kann, das hab ich mir schon ewig gewünscht, seit ich mal vor dem Tor stand. Ansonsten ist Deathwing positiv. Danach kommt gähnende Leere. Ich denke mit dem Addon hat Blizz es geschafft mich nicht mehr zu WoW zurückzuholen.

Was mich kleine Wechselschlampe betrifft, zocke ich grade Age of Conan bis Aion-Release, nur um es anzutesten und mitreden zu können. Doch jetzt wo ich es spiele, kann ich gar nicht mehr aufhören. x_x
Ja, ich bin schon längst aus Tortage raus. Ein Spiel wie AoC hat es eig. nicht verdient zu verkümmern.

Jetzt nur mal schauen ob ich von AoC loskomme um mit dem Aion-Release dort durchzustarten. ^^


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mag Geschmackssache sein, aber allein die Steuerung bei FF11 fand ich z.B. unter aller Sau umgesetzt.



Das is wohl wahr.
Ich hab in nem andern Post aber erwähnt dass ich mir sicher bin, dass Squaresoft sich keinen weiteren Fehltritt in die Richtung leisten wird.

FF11 war ein Griff ins Klo.
Ein weiteres schlechtes ORPG wäre für Squaresoft ein ziemlicher Schlag gegen den Ruf.
Ich glaub nicht, dass sie eines Tages die "Firma, die zwar gute Solospiele machn kann, aber Online nix reißt" sein wollen ;}


----------



## Sounds (24. August 2009)

@Belphega 

Classic WoW = richtig leckere ofenfrische Lasagne 

Aber bitte selbst gemacht ^^


----------



## Peter Pansen (24. August 2009)

wie gesagt, es geht ja nicht um WoW hier wa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also falls ihr jede Menge infos zu FF XIV online sehen wollt, schaut euch mal hier um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.ffxivcore.com/index.php?/topic/...v-ultimate-faq/


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> FF11 war ein Griff ins Klo.



Genauso wie FF 12. Die müssen mal wieder etwas ordentliche produzieren sonst wirds hart.


----------



## Powidl (24. August 2009)

Wenns hier so weiter geht könnt ihr den Thread glei umbennen in "WoW und Lasagne?"
Ich hoffe außerdem das sie bei dem FF nicht vorhaben pro Charakter 1€ extra zu verlangen im Monat oO
//Edit: FF12 hab ich nur meiner Sis beim zocken zu geschaut hat aber ganz gut ausgesehn vor allem das Gamplay.


----------



## Konov (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Unser Schwerpunkt liegt auf PvE.



Dann ist AION wohl nicht so ganz das richtige. Ein bißchen Hang zu PVP sollte man schon haben.
Du wirst zwar auch PVE machen können aber nicht so einer Dimension wie du es aus WoW z.B. gewohnt bist.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Positives zum Add-on? Ich find nur gut, dass man Gilneas betreten kann, das hab ich mir schon ewig gewünscht, seit ich mal vor dem Tor stand. Ansonsten ist Deathwing positiv. Danach kommt gähnende Leere. Ich denke mit dem Addon hat Blizz es geschafft mich nicht mehr zu WoW zurückzuholen.
> 
> Was mich kleine Wechselschlampe betrifft, zocke ich grade Age of Conan bis Aion-Release, nur um es anzutesten und mitreden zu können. Doch jetzt wo ich es spiele, kann ich gar nicht mehr aufhören. x_x
> Ja, ich bin schon längst aus Tortage raus. Ein Spiel wie AoC hat es eig. nicht verdient zu verkümmern.
> ...



Dachte ich mir auch...bis lvl 40...dann wurds mit einem schlag so elendig langweilig....weiss gar net was da los war...von daher wird das schon passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustboy (24. August 2009)

und Kingdom Hearts ist dann die selbstgemachte Pizza^^=)


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nur solange bis sich Infinity aufgelöst hat. Keine Ahnung ob dir Trinity was sagt, aber nachdem er weg war ging es abwärts.



Trinity sagt mir igendwas ich war in ner hardcore arena gilde Legend of Nathrezim oder auch LoN


----------



## Hustboy (24. August 2009)

(@IRGEND WO SEITE 1) und wo kann man die open beta testen und auf welcher sprache ist es,natürlich sprich ich aion an^^


----------



## Superiorx (24. August 2009)

Die Open Beta von Aion ist noch nicht da also kann man sie auch noch nich testen.

Wann sie kommt wird NCsoft wohl im laufe dieser oder nächster Woche sagen.


----------



## Ferethor (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch...bis lvl 40...dann wurds mit einem schlag so elendig langweilig....weiss gar net was da los war...von daher wird das schon passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin 63 und ich sehe kein Ende in Sicht. Man lvlt nur ein bisschen schnell! Egal, btt. Thema ist schließlich nicht AoC. ^^


----------



## Lintflas (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das is wohl wahr.
> Ich hab in nem andern Post aber erwähnt dass ich mir sicher bin, dass Squaresoft sich keinen weiteren Fehltritt in die Richtung leisten wird.
> 
> FF11 war ein Griff ins Klo.
> ...



Jau! FF11 war der absolute Hammer: *eingeloggt* ... *gelacht* ... *ausgeloggt* ... *deinstalliert* 

Also ich habe aus der Vergangenheit gelernt, daß ich mir meine Meinung über ein MMORPG erst bilde, wenn ich es selbst gespielt habe.

Vorschußlorbeeren sind jedenfalls out! ^^


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Ich werd Aion spielen, FF ist erstens nicht so wirklich mein Fall, zudem kommt es recht spät, Ende 2010 oder Anfang 2011 könnten schon SW:TOR oder Guild Wars 2 kommen, die 1-2Jahre dahin bleibe ich bei Aion.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Das Kampfsystem von FF12 war halt doof.
Das rundenbasierende war im Solospiel einfach viel besser..
Die solln FFXIV auf Kingdome-Hearts Ebene machen.

Zudem - Kingdome Hearts (PS2) hat teilweise ne bessere grafik als 60,00EUR PS3-Spiele..
__

Zurück zu Aion - ich werde es mir schätz ich mal auf alle Fälle angucken.
Ich schätze mal es gibt auch hiervon ein Testabo - mit eingeschränkter Funktion.
Da kann ich mal gucken wie flüssig es läuft und ob mir das Handling gefällt.

PvP machn wir auch gern.. zu Classic-WoW-Zeiten war ich Sturmreiterin und mein Liebster war Kriegsfürst.
Aber PvP in WoW hat halt nix mehr.. deshalb Schwerpunkt PvE..

PvP in WoW is Crap ._.
Need gutes PvP. Need schönere Welten. Need gute Patchs!
Keine Babymode-Funktionen oder Re-Makes.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Ja wie gesagt...Testversion in Form einer open beta die irgendwann diese Woche zeitlich Angekündigt wird...

PvP macht selbst mir als alten Anti-WoW-PvP Spieler spass...es ist einfach ne völlig andere Ebene des PvP....Abyss kann schon einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da der gute Herr aus Asien auf der gc bestätigt hat das sie schon am housing arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 go for gold aion


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Und da der gute Herr aus Asien auf der gc bestätigt hat das sie schon am housing arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, kommt halt auf die Casualisierung an, wie sie das regeln, je nachdem wie sie das machen juckt es micht nicht die Bohne, das Spiel sollte aber nicht komplett darauf ausgelegt sein. Housing..hm irgendwie kann ich damit net viel anfangen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Doch also ich finds nen nettes gimmick....ich meine okay fürs spielerlebnis ist es zweitrangig....aber ich finds nett....sofern sie es halten net wie bei WoW das es eine langwierige Legende wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, kommt halt auf die Casualisierung an, wie sie das regeln, je nachdem wie sie das machen juckt es micht nicht die Bohne, das Spiel sollte aber nicht komplett darauf ausgelegt sein. Housing..hm irgendwie kann ich damit net viel anfangen.



Ja das leidige Thema des Housing. Wird es so wie in Daoc, dann wird es genial. Wird es so wie in Lotro, dann ist es zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Ankira (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hallo ihrs.
> 
> Nachdem ich die lächerlichste Addon-Ankündigung der Welt Seitens Blizzard gelesen habe, hab ich mich als Pre-BC Spielerin nach 5 Jahren dazu entschlossen meinen WoW-Account mit dem nächsten Addon zu kündigen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir zu Aion raten da es bald rauskommt und von der Vielfalt mehr zu bieden hat als Wow .. wird so um die 13 Euro im Monat kosten und wenn du auf nichts gegen asiatische Spiele hast bestimmt was für dich.. Es mal antesten wird ja nicht schaden ?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Naja aber wenn sie das Housing verkacken kann ich damit leben...wenn sie den PvPvE Content verkacken wirds dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn sie das Housing verkacken kann ich damit leben...wenn sie den PvPvE Content verkacken wirds dunkel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wohl wahr. Von daher habe ich nichts dagegen etwas auf's Housing zu warten, solange ich mich dann nicht im Endgame langweile.


----------



## Gewurah (24. August 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte mich ma melden um deine frage so gut ich kann zu beantworten, Aion als solches is eher ein AbilitySlasher PvEvP game das sich eher an der Action orientiert, daher auch die verbindungs versuche von PvE & PvP. Ich war in der CB Aion dabei hatte 3 klassen gespielt und muss sagen es gefällt mir gut, die abwechslung zu WoW die grafik und auch das gameplay sind gelungen, meiner meinung nach. 

FF wird sich natürlich anders auslegen, Square wird sich bestimmt alles einfallen lassen was geht um den titel grafisch einfach nur Fantastisch zu gestalten, den was mich angeht , gibt es fast keine firma die bessere designs als square liefert. Blizzard ist nichtmal auf der liste! Was aber ganz klar festzuhalten ist, square wird bestimmt ein 100% MMO herstellen das für alle geeignet ist ( JP / US / EU ) vorreiter in der liste ist und bleibt JP, da diese spieler eher im PvE angesiedelt sind und sehr schwer zulösende rätsel usw mögen wird sich FF sicherlich in diese richtung bewegen. Ich selbst hab FF11 sehr lange gespielt, bis aufs letzte addon war ich dabei, das game war der hammer in fast allen belang. Aber das ist und bleibt geschmacksache : ))

Empfehlung :

Nimm Aion und spiele es , FF14 wird noch sicherlich mehr als ein jahr dauern und somit kannst du dich in Aion schonmal an sehr angenehme grafik gewöhnen, und ein spiel spielen das einfach nur spass macht : ))


Gruss

Gewurah


PS : WoW ist schon lange tot, aber man kann alles schön reden . . . . . wirklich alles . . . . !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja das leidige Thema des Housing. Wird es so wie in Daoc, dann wird es genial. Wird es so wie in Lotro, dann ist es zum scheitern verurteilt.



Och, das Housing in LOTRO fand ich eigentlich recht gut. Bei uns auf dem RP-Server wurde es jedenfalls fleißig für Events genutzt.
In DAOC kann ichs nicht beurteilen, aber in Everquest 2 war es z.B. auch die reinste Freude.

Housing ist natürlich nicht ausschlaggebend für ein MMORPG, aber für mich gehört es einfach dazu. Falls es auch in Aion 
eingeführt werden sollte, wäre das prima. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

@Hunter-Leader

Ich hab mir die letzten 3 Jahre (Seit dem Release von BC) bestimmt 20x gedacht "oh Gott.. was wird nur aus WoW..". Der einzige Grund warum ich nicht aufgehört hab war, weil ich Angst um meinen Account hatte. Das warn meine Charaktere, ich hab sie -  quasi wie ein Haustier - geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nun zieh ich meinen Schlussstrich. WoW war sogar bis zum Anfang von WotLk das beste Spiel, das es je gegeben hat - aber Blizzard macht es nun dicht.

Und mit dem Schritt den Blizzard da geht, kann ich erleichtert sagen "Ich bin raus aus der WoW-Mania". Ich brauch das Spiel nicht mehr - und selbst wenn Aion und FF zusammen nicht halb so gut wären wie WoW - ich würde sie immer noch dem neuen Addon vorziehen.
__

Wenn du immer noch der Meinung bist dass WoW so toll ist - freu dich drüber.
Wär schön wenns mir auch noch so gut gefallen würde.

Aber zumindest für die Spieler, die schon immer dabei waren, ist das jetzt der Schlussstrich.


----------



## Nyanko (24. August 2009)

> Doch also ich finds nen nettes gimmick....ich meine okay fürs spielerlebnis ist es zweitrangig....aber ich finds nett....sofern sie es halten net wie bei WoW das es eine langwierige Legende wird



Wie wahr. Am besten nix ankündigen wenn man es nicht einhalten kann. Aber egal wie sie es umsetzen, für viele ex-WoW'ler wär es in jeder Hinsicht was neues.

Zu FF: Muss ich ehrlich sagen das mich bereits Teil VIII davon abgebracht hat, IX zwar kurz angespielt aber dann wieder verworfen. VI (JP) und VII waren halt die besten :>


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Nyanko schrieb:


> Zu FF: Muss ich ehrlich sagen das mich bereits Teil VIII davon abgebracht hat, IX zwar kurz angespielt aber dann wieder verworfen. VI (JP) und VII waren halt die besten :>




Spiel FFx an!
Der Anfang is doof, aber Auron, Seymor, Yuna und Lulu sind Bombe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielspaß ohne Grenzen. Und total schöne Gegenden und GF's!

Ein würdiger "Nachfolger" von FF VII.


----------



## Tamîkus (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Spiel FFx an!
> Der Anfang is doof, aber Auron, Seymor, Yuna und Lulu sind Bombe
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab seymor schon von anfang an net gemocht als ich ich das erste mal in  Luca sah kam mir die kotze hoch und meine vermutungen waren richtig das  er ein arsch ist ich habs genossen in 4 mal in den arsch zu treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustboy (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt...Testversion in Form einer open beta die irgendwann diese Woche zeitlich Angekündigt wird...
> 
> PvP macht selbst mir als alten Anti-WoW-PvP Spieler spass...es ist einfach ne völlig andere Ebene des PvP....Abyss kann schon einiges
> 
> ...


ich kann mir jetzt schon vorstellen wie es wird.ich flieg mit meinem mage hoch in die lüfte und alle unter mir spüren die hitze meines feuerballs muhahahahah^^


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich hab seymor schon von anfang an net gemocht als ich ich das erste mal in  Luca sah kam mir die kotze hoch und meine vermutungen waren richtig das  er ein arsch ist ich habs genossen in 4 mal in den arsch zu treten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Seymor hat lange nicht so viel Stil wie Sephiroth - nichtmal annähernd, aber ich hab ihn gemocht.
Und ich habs genossen ein paar Minuten lang mit ihm spielen zu können ^^


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

An Sephirot kommt eh keiner dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frauen in FF sind eh immer sehr gut gemacht, vor allem die Nebencharaktere haben immer einen sehr schönen Charakter (Yuffi oder Rikku z.B.)


----------



## Tamîkus (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Seymor hat lange nicht so viel Stil wie Sephiroth - nichtmal annähernd, aber ich hab ihn gemocht.
> Und ich habs genossen ein paar Minuten lang mit ihm spielen zu können ^^



ja  an sephirot kommt kein final fantasy bösewicht ran hab den 7ten teil immer noch leider meine memory card verloren und kan net mehr laden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu ffx kan ich sagen mein liebstes spiel ich fand rikku und Kimahri immer am geilsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine lieblings stelle im spiel ist  wen man erstma gegen die arme von (Sin) kämpft dan gegen sein kopf und dan in sein bäuchlein fliegt  ahja und das wo die hochzeit von yuna gestört wurde fand ich auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (24. August 2009)

Offtopic entfernt

Beim heiligen Paddel - bleibt bitte beim Thema meine Damen und Herren.

/wink maladin


----------



## Dietrich (24. August 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> Als ich im April/Mai aufhörte hab ich meiner Gilde versprochen das ich wieder komme wenn es den Kuh Schurke gibt.
> 
> Stealth und dann den Gnom meuchenln.^^
> Seit Classic träum ich schon von dem.
> ...



Oh ja Tauren Schurken! *träum*
Wenn Blizz das möglich machen würde, würde ich weiter WoW spielen!^^

MfG


----------



## Aldaria (24. August 2009)

Ich würde mir die kommende Openbeta anschauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> An Sephirot kommt eh keiner dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rikku soll ein nebenchar sein? Ok, hängt beim 10ner wohl davon ab mit welchen Chars du spielst aber beim X2? Also Nebenchars sehen für mich irgendwie anderes aus. Normalerweise tauchen sie bloss kurz auf und verschwinden bald wieder, hier allerdings ziehen sie sich durch die ganze Story.

On Topic: Was soll man noch großartig sagen. Zu Final Fantasy 14 ist noch nicht so viel bekannt und Aion kommt in einen Monat, ist soweit das einzige mmo das vor Weihnachten rauskommt und sich lohnt zu spielen und ansonsten dank dem Release in China schon gut angetestet.


----------



## shartas (24. August 2009)

ich würde dir raten aion bei amazon vorzbestellen so bekommst du gelegenheit es in der open beta zu testen und sollte es dir dann wieder erwarten nicht zusagen besteht immernoch die möglichkeit dein bestellung wieder zu stornieren (wobei ich allerdings bezweile ob du dies zun wirst^^)


----------



## Peter Pansen (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Rikku soll ein nebenchar sein? Ok, hängt beim 10ner wohl davon ab mit welchen Chars du spielst aber beim X2? Also Nebenchars sehen für mich irgendwie anderes aus. Normalerweise tauchen sie bloss kurz auf und verschwinden bald wieder, hier allerdings ziehen sie sich durch die ganze Story.
> 
> On Topic: Was soll man noch großartig sagen. Zu Final Fantasy 14 ist noch nicht so viel bekannt und Aion kommt in einen Monat, ist soweit das einzige mmo das vor Weihnachten rauskommt und sich lohnt zu spielen und ansonsten dank dem Release in China schon gut angetestet.



OffTopic: Hey ohne Rikku wäre glaube der Richter für mich unmöglich gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OnTopic: Hier, hmm lustige FF-Infos zu den Klassen:

# You're able to switch from warrior to a healer with ease when solo playing - soloing becomes a whole lot more fun and easier.
# Changing your "class" is as simple as switching your weapon, you can relax and not feel a lot of stress
# Getting invited to a group which has too many of your current class? No problem, switch to a healer or whatever class they lack numbers in.

Achso, und es wird wohl keine Erfahrungspunkte in FF XIV geben.

Square Enix is cagey about how characters advance, but it has confirmed with IGN that growth is not based on experience and that it will work on a different system entirely.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Naja merke schon FF wird net mein Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja merke schon FF wird net mein Fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja FF spricht nicht jede Gruppe an und ich denke das soll es auch gar nicht.


----------



## Virikas (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das Kampfsystem von FF12 war halt doof.
> Das rundenbasierende war im Solospiel einfach viel besser..
> Die solln FFXIV auf Kingdome-Hearts Ebene machen.
> 
> ...


Ich würde sagen, der Hauptgrund für die eine oder andere Wahl wird für dich wohl PVP sein. Möchtest du PVP haben wirst du um FFXIV einen grossen Bogen machen. Es wurde bereits bestätigt, dass FFXIV wie FFXI ein PVE Spiel werden wird, in dem im späteren Verlauf evtl. noch die ein oder andere PVP Wettbewerbskomponente eingeführt werden wird. 

Auch würde ich nicht sagen, dass FFXI einfach nur schlecht war. Ich fands gut, klasse Crafting, sehr hoher Tiefgang wie ich finde, hohe Vielfalt bei Klassen und Rassen die auch wirklich spielbeinflussend sind usw..

Das einzige was ich bei FFXI wirklich Grütze fand war die Bedienung. Das war im Endeffekt eine Bedienung die auf Konsolen-Controller optimiert war, mit der Maus und Tastatur aber einfach nur nervig war. Und es war natürlich noch ein klassischer Grinder in weiten Teilen, aber dabei wenigstens noch Gruppenspiel orientiert.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Naja...die "Singleplayer" Versionen habe ich eigentlich immer gerne gespielt....aber ein System in dem du ohne weiteres von Heiler auf Tank oder DD switchen kannst gefällt mir glaube net wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja...die "Singleplayer" Versionen habe ich eigentlich immer gerne gespielt....aber ein System in dem du ohne weiteres von Heiler auf Tank oder DD switchen kannst gefällt mir glaube net wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, das Spiel brauch ich in Zukunft nicht mehr anzuschauen, ich fand ja schon die alten Einzelspielrteile komisch, habe bei Freunden bissel was gesehen, hat mir aber net gefallen, lag aber auch mit an dem Rundensystem.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Ach das kann ganz spassig sein....versuche mich aber atm mit dem neuen komischen System von Tales of Vesperia zurecht zu finden...das jetzt aber zu sehr OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Btw - hier Leute

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2023288

Meine Anfrage zu einem Final-Fantasy-Abteil auf Buffed.de (:
Ich wäre dankbar wenn ihr euer Pro dazugeben könntet.
Das würde uns eine Menge offtopic ersparen - und uns ne tolle FF-Plattform bieten.


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Warhammer online fand ich sowohl grafisch, als auch vom Gameplay her schlecht.


jetzt bin ich stutzig geworden ... wow spielen aber die Warhammer Grafik, die reifer ist, nicht mögen?:>


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich stutzig geworden ... wow spielen aber die Warhammer Grafik, die reifer ist, nicht mögen?:>



Ich hab bereits erwähnt dass die WoW-Grafik grotte is (:
Das einzige was mich an WoW begeistert sind Tauren, die Umsetzung der Druiden und der alte Content.

Wenns nur um die Grafik gehn würde, würde ich sogar Sacred vorziehn


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich hab bereits erwähnt dass die WoW-Grafik grotte is (:
> Das einzige was mich an WoW begeistert sind Tauren, die Umsetzung der Druiden und der alte Content.
> 
> Wenns nur um die Grafik gehn würde, würde ich sogar Sacred vorziehn


Sollte auch nicht als Angriff gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war nur ins Stutzen geraten und lust, mich durch 12 Seiten durchzulesen hatte ich dann Spontan auch nicht ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich stutzig geworden ... wow spielen aber die Warhammer Grafik, die reifer ist, nicht mögen?:>



"reifer"? klar is halt kein comic..aber gut ist sie deswegen noch lange nicht

die comikgrafik von WoW ist detailverliebt, atmosphärisch und zeitlos
die grafik von WAR ist das genaue gegenteil

zum thema ff...die solospiele sind bombastisch (bis auf teil 13 xD)..aber online...die bewegen sich für meinen geschmack zu weit vom mainstream ab


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Naja zu weit vom Mainstream gibts in meinen Augen net....ABER...dann muss man das eben gut umsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> ich würde dir raten aion bei amazon vorzbestellen so bekommst du gelegenheit es in der open beta zu testen und sollte es dir dann wieder erwarten nicht zusagen besteht immernoch die möglichkeit dein bestellung wieder zu stornieren (wobei ich allerdings bezweile ob du dies zun wirst^^)



Soweit ich weiß brauch man für die Open Beta nur den Client saugen und man kann das Spiel gratis und ohne Verpflichtungen testen. Dafür braucht man auch keinen Vorbesteller Key oder sonst etwas (das war für die Closed- Preview Wochenenden). Der Sinn einer Open-Beta ist schließlich ein Stresstest (so viele Leute wie möglich) und den hat man kaum, wenn man die Open-Beta limitiert.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> "reifer"? klar is halt kein comic..aber gut ist sie deswegen noch lange nicht
> 
> die comikgrafik von WoW ist detailverliebt, atmosphärisch und zeitlos
> die grafik von WAR ist das genaue gegenteil
> ...




WAR soll keine comic-Grafik haben? Das kann doch keiner ernsthaft behaupten. Es mag eine andere Art von Comic-Stil sein. Doch WAR ist genausoviel "comic" wie WoW. Etwas düsterer und nicht ganz so bunt (wobei sich die Spelleffekte ja wieder nichts nehmen), aber auf jeden Fall 'comic'.


----------



## Miso BW (24. August 2009)

ich würde dir aion empfehlen und wenn du star wars fan bist und Kotor geil fandest,empfehle ich dir Star wars the old republik anzutesten und dann kommt ja erst FF,das einzigste problem wird sein,was du spielen willst,wenn dir das alles nicht gefällt,denn wie man an deine sig erkennt,spielst wohl eh sehr viel^^


----------

